# Modern Arnis Seminar Clips!!



## MJS (Mar 6, 2007)

Came across these clips of a Modern Arnis seminar put on by Guro Ed Kwan! Enjoy!!:ultracool 

Reverse Grip Knife Drill 1

Reverse Grip Knife Drill 2

Reverse Grip Knife Drill 3

Reverse Grip Knife Drill 4

Left Hand Punyo Tech 1

Left Hand Punyo Tech 2

Left Hand Punyo Tech 3

Left Hand Punyo Tech 4

Right Hand Punyo 1

Right Hand Punyo 2

Right Hand Punyo 3

Right Hand Punyo 4


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff, MJS!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool!! Glad you're enjoying them!   I still have a few more to look at myself! 

Mike


----------



## Seigi (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had the honor of training with Guro Ed, He's a great guy & excellent Martial artist.

Peace


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

The the old school left vs right entries were cool. It has always seemed to me that those orientations were more likely and have been more likely to occur that the left inside entries.

I do have some concerns about the knife material in general.

1. As far as I know, the Professor really didn't teach alot of knife publically, especially alot of daga vs daga. He taught alot of empty hand vs daga or long blade.

2. Not all Modern Arnis stick drills translate to knife directly and proper adjustments have to be made when teaching knife.

But overall, good stuff.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 8, 2007)

Palusut said:


> The the old school left vs right entries were cool. It has always seemed to me that those orientations were more likely and have been more likely to occur that the left inside entries.
> 
> I do have some concerns about the knife material in general.
> 
> ...


 
*Pal,*

*1. Yes and the more I study the blade, the more I am cautious about using those moves.*
*2. Bo, oh boy, are you ever on the mark with that one. Many of the stick drills have to be really modified when taking edge and point orientation into account.*

*Yours,*
*Dan Anderson*
*MA-80*


----------

